
Millennials are getting stung by back-to-back economic crises - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-08/millennials-are-getting-stung-by-back-to-back-economic-crises
======
havetocharge
And other generations are living in a parallel universe with a different set
of crises.

~~~
DangitBobby
Timing matters. If the economy takes a shit as soon as you start looking for
your first job, that has knock on effects. And right around the time that many
millennials are just becoming able to join the housing market, the economy is
going to take a shit again. The article explains this.

~~~
fred_is_fred
Just like happened to many of my friends who graduated in 2001 and then were
ready to buy a house in 2008/2009\. The point above is valid, this is not
special.

------
ogn3rd
doesn't feel too different from the dot com bust into the housing crisis.

